# Exhaust fan install, erv install



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Im looking to find a reasonable price on getting a panasonic fv-08vkm3 exhaust fan installed in my bathroom. It will be wired directly to the circuit and use the built in motion detector for on/off operation. Just need ceiling cut open, installed in ceiling, wired, and 4"duct run to soffit vent. 

Also would like pricing on someone installing a panasonic fv-04ve1 erv for me in my hallway. This one will be installed with 2 4" ducts and soffit outlet for each duct. Power will be switched with a RIB controlled off one of my controllers.

And last thing is a solar powered attic fan install. Looking at the solar star (solatube) rm1200 low profile.

Pricing seperate is fine if only willing to take on one of these, or all together.

I can provide the fans unless you are a dealer of any of these. Just looking for good honest pricing on these from someone who does quality work so figured would turn to the forums. 

Ive got so many projects going currently with a baby due in early november, so i am swamped. These are high on my list to get done, but so is painting, finishing my fence, sealing/insulated my garage, making storage, etc so im needing help in the worst kind of way.

I appreciate any info, quotes, recommendations, etc.

House is a navy point 3/1 house on se kalash rd. Attic has some room to move around but no standing up. Has vinyl siding and soffits so might be able to come in through soffit to do part of work. Havent figured that part out yet since worst case 99% of work isnt too bad to do crouched in attic.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM sent


----------

